# عالم الفن > منتدى البث المباشر >  اعلان هامـــــ

## الامبراطور

بمناسبة حلول شهر الخير والبركة
شهر رمضان
وقدوة باخواني مشرفا منتدى عالم الفن
سيتم اغلاق جميع الاذاعات والقنوات الغنائية 
بشهر رمضان المبارك 
واعاده الله على الجميع بالخير

----------


## khaled aljonidee

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دمعة فرح

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## الامبراطور

اسعدني تأييدكم

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## الامبراطور

مشكور

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62): 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
مبادرة طيبه .. يعطيك العافيه محمد  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## جسر الحياة

:SnipeR (62):

----------

